# Mudguards for Triban 3



## notfound (17 Oct 2012)

Hello! My first post here, though lots of reading under my belt already. Thanks for all the valuable info so far!

I have just got myself spanking new Triban 3 few days ago, and planning to use it for commuting (as well) probably starting next week (fighting a nasty cold atm), around 14 miles round trip. 

One of the upgrades I'm planning to do is getting a set of full mudguards, and hesitating between Crud Road Racers 2, SKS Bluemels and SKS Chromoplastics P50 - from what I've read they all can be fitted to T3. Any advice/reviews/pros/cons from their existing owners please, which one would be the best choice, or which one(s) to avoid and why?

Thanks!


----------



## Nearly there (17 Oct 2012)

notfound said:


> Hello! My first post here, though lots of reading under my belt already. Thanks for all the valuable info so far!
> 
> I have just got myself spanking new Triban 3 few days ago, and planning to use it for commuting (as well) probably starting next week (fighting a nasty cold atm), around 14 miles round trip.
> 
> ...


I've just got crud racer 2 fitted to mine and theyv'e kept me and my bike clean £22 from amazon


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

You would want the narrower SKS chromoplastic, the P38. Had my chromoplastics 3.5 years, been great, no rattles.


----------



## ushills (17 Oct 2012)

Have to agree the proper SKS chromoplastics are well made and look good on the bike.


----------



## notfound (17 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys! To be honest I was thinking more about Bluemels, somehow I would prefer mudguards in black, and apart from color they are more or less the same as Chromoplastics from what I've read?


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

Chromoplastics come in black too. These are squarer than the bluemels. You can also get carbon effect SKS guards.


----------



## notfound (17 Oct 2012)

Ah, cool - haven't seen them in black on any website so far. Also, is squarer better in any way?


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

Here.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-chromoplastic-road-mudguard-set/


Black, white and silver.

As for square, makes no difference. Pick what you like best.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (17 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> You would want the narrower SKS chromoplastic, the P38. Had my chromoplastics 3.5 years, been great, no rattles.


 
I fitted some wider ones to my hybrid and they are great mudguards once fitted. I found them a bit fiddly to fit though and resorted to using an angle grinder to cut the stays as I have no vice and the juniour hacksaw was p***ing me off. Then it's a bit fiddly to fit the stays once cut. Still a good product and I have no regrets buying them, just allow a bit of time to fit them.


----------



## Globalti (17 Oct 2012)

The Cruds are a bit flimsy and I wouldn't recommend them for full-time use. However the Triban 3 has pretty tight tyre clearances and when we replaced the standard Btwin tyres with some Specialized all-condition tyres, which have a slightly deeper profile for comfort they left no room at all even for the Cruds.


----------



## mattobrien (17 Oct 2012)

I was planning on asking for advice on mudguards today. I have some Crud Road Racers and I do not like them.

They are very flimsy and have little clearance, so the slightest bump and they rub on the tyre and make a noise I cannot stand - it is a combination of my hard earned being worn away, along with my safety, as the tyres sidewall slowly disappears, anyway they have to go.

So Sorry to slightly hijack the thread, but what is a suitable replacement. I have a Spesh Allez. Should I be looking at the SKS Chromo plastics or are there others to consider?


----------



## ushills (17 Oct 2012)

I would always say the SKS chromoplastics (had some SKS commuter and they were not as good), available in black an in the P35 model very close fitting to the tyre and do not detract from the looks.

No rattles, squeaks etc. and fittings are all good quality and solid. If you have eyelets for mudguards etc the P35 should be fine but I don't know the Spesh Allez that well.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> The Cruds are a bit flimsy and I wouldn't recommend them for full-time use. However the Triban 3 has pretty tight tyre clearances and when we replaced the standard Btwin tyres with some Specialized all-condition tyres, which have a slightly deeper profile for comfort they left no room at all even for the Cruds.


 
Globalti is spot on about the tyre clearance. The clearances on the Triban are extremely tight, and reduced further by the front brake caliper which will push the mudguard down when being used. I think you will struggle to fit anything other than the Cruds. The Mk2 Cruds are not as flimsy as the earlier ones and I have fitted them on my Triban and am very pleased with them.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2012)

I did try some full mudguards (possibly Tortecs) when I first got my Triban but couldn't get them to fit due to tight clearances so I've been using the Mk2 Crud Road Racers as a permanent fixture for over a year with no problems.

If anybody has managed to fit SKS Chromoplastics or similar I would be interested to know how and which ones and to see pics.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Oct 2012)

Jenkins said:


> I did try some full mudguards (possibly Tortecs) when I first got my Triban but couldn't get them to fit due to tight clearances so I've been using the Mk2 Crud Road Racers as a permanent fixture for over a year with no problems.
> 
> If anybody has managed to fit SKS Chromoplastics or similar I would be interested to know how and which ones and to see pics.


Me too!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Oct 2012)

mattobrien said:


> I was planning on asking for advice on mudguards today. I have some Crud Road Racers and I do not like them.
> 
> They are very flimsy and have little clearance, so the slightest bump and they rub on the tyre and make a noise I cannot stand - it is a combination of my hard earned being worn away, along with my safety, as the tyres sidewall slowly disappears, anyway they have to go.
> 
> So Sorry to slightly hijack the thread, but what is a suitable replacement. I have a Spesh Allez. Should I be looking at the SKS Chromo plastics or are there others to consider?


 
SKS Chromos are really good guards and look nice too - but I couldn't comment on whether they would fit your Spesh.
Do you have the original Crud or the Mk2? - the latter is more robust and if fitted correctly shouldn't be catching on your sidewalls.


----------



## notfound (17 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> The clearances on the Triban are extremely tight, and reduced further by the front brake caliper which will push the mudguard down when being used.


 
I think I've seen some posts on other (possibly French) forums talking about using SKSs with Triban 3, and some of them mentioned cutting the guard first before fitting it on the bike - it could be to avoid that brake pushing it down...

Anyway, I'm going to do some more research, but still tempted more by SKSs - seens a bit too many bad reviews of Cruds...


----------



## sittingbull (17 Oct 2012)

mattobrien said:


> .... I have some Crud Road Racers and I do not like them.... I have a Spesh Allez


I've been thinking of putting some Road Racers on an Allez, I understand they can be quite fiddly to fit and yours must be quite annoying. Thanks for posting before I bought some


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Oct 2012)

notfound said:


> I think I've seen some posts on other (possibly French) forums talking about using SKSs with Triban 3, and some of them mentioned cutting the guard first before fitting it on the bike - it could be to avoid that brake pushing it down...
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to do some more research, but still tempted more by SKSs - seens a bit too many bad reviews of Cruds....
> 
> ...


----------



## notfound (17 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Will try and post some pics at the weekend.


 
Awesome, thanks a lot! I guess I will wait then till the weekend with my purchase, and do some more reading meanwhile.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (18 Oct 2012)

Managed some not brilliant pics - but they give you an idea of how tight we are talking and also of what the Cruds look like. I trimmed about an inch off the front guard as it rubbed on the wheel at full length.


----------



## wealthysoup (18 Oct 2012)

Got crud road racers mark 2 on mine. Takes a lot of fiddling to get the front mudguard setup right (took me a whole afternoon) but doesnt rub except for high speeds on very bumpy roads. If the tip of the front mudguards are rubbing then I found that the cable tie around the front brake caliper needed to be loosened slightly as it was forcing it down.

The rear mudguard was easy enough to fit


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2012)

I found that on the original tyres the Crud Mk2s rubbed on the front tyre which necessitated removing the piece in front of the brake calliper. I've since changed to Michelin Pro Race 3s which are nominally the same size but don't cause rubbing so the front piece has been reattached.


----------



## notfound (19 Oct 2012)

Mk2s ordered from Amazon, should be with me end of next week. Thanks everyone for your recommendations!


----------



## thedatastream (19 Oct 2012)

FWIW I bought some SKS Chromoplastics in Black 700x20-28 - Narrow (http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-chromoplastic-road-mudguard-set/) and they fitted OK. The limitation on the front was the space around the inside of the front fork - the welds prevented the mudguards from being pushed up too far so it may be required to take a small nick out of them for added clearance but I didn't find it necessary. Back mudguard fitted without issue. Perhaps a bit fiddly to assemble but very secure once everything was tightened up. Some cropping of wire struts is obviously required. I also had to cut a bolt down that was a bit too long for comfort on the back as it stuck through the frame.

They have been very good mudguards so far, not too many rattles even on the bumpy roads of West Yorkshire!


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Oct 2012)

I've just received some SKS Raceblade longs for my Triban 3. Will report back as to how well they fit when I get round to fitting them.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Oct 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I've just received some SKS Raceblade longs for my Triban 3. Will report back as to how well they fit when I get round to fitting them.


 
Please do....and if you get them to fit, some photos please!


----------



## jifdave (19 Oct 2012)

crud mk 2 fitted to my triban in about half hour, no rubbing/trimming ill take it for a test ride tomorrow but i imagine it'll be fine.


----------



## SimonJKH (20 Oct 2012)

Just spent a frustrating hour trying to fit some mk2 cruds to my triban. There just is not enough gap between the brakes and the tyres. I suspect the conti 4 seasons are to blame, but I quite like them. So thinking I'll stick with them and just get used to cleaning my bike a LOT.


----------



## jifdave (20 Oct 2012)

mine was fine, had the odd rub while riding but only when bumpy. but i am running original tyres.


----------

